# NJ Hog Wild Pig Roast



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Metropolitan Society Goes Hog Wild!

Our expert Pit master, and esteemed member, Alex Martinez will roast a whole pig on our back deck. He’ll do this slow and easy over hardwood charcoal until crisp and golden on the outside. Alex is of Cuban heritage and his parents are cooking up some authentic Cuban side dishes. 

Alex will serve up a tender juicy Barbequed Pork buffet with a tangy mopping sauce plus all the "fixins".

In addition to the unfortunate pig, we will have chicken, all beef hot dogs, baked beans, coleslaw, macaroni salad, potato salad, applesauce, assorted desserts. Soft drinks and coffee. Of course there will be a few cigars. 

The La Cubana Room

Wednesday 19 September 2007

Roasting starts at 3:00 PM 
Serving starts at 7:00 PM

Cigars provided by Humberto Gonzalez of Cigahs.com
Micro Brews by Cricket Hill Brewery

Member/Spouse Cost is $ 25.00 Non--Members $ 35.00

BYOB

Spouses Welcome

Non-members can sign up from our club store at our website store. Go to our site at metrocigar.com and click on the store button.

Roscoe


----------

